# Huge consolidated B-24 Going in.



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

First flight of this monster and it lasted all of about 10 seconds. Man what a shame.

http://media.putfile.com/340k_b24_goingdown

2nd link is B-25 loses an engine and augers in.

http://media.putfile.com/512k_b25_goingdown

3rd is a bomber meeting the runway. Not sure it may be a German Dornier.

http://media.putfile.com/512k_bomber_meets_runway

4th 747 runs over a pedestrian... *****OUCH*****

http://media.putfile.com/340k_fasten_seat_belts

Finally and Edge 540 trimming the bushes Wmv

Larry


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Those are freeking funny bro. Whats so ironic is, it would seem like those old timers should know better than to pull that stick. LOL

I can see a newbie doing it. I lost my first 5 planes the exact same way.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

And _THAT_ my friends is why I dont fly planes! lol

The idiot that got hit by the plane deserved it. What was he thinking standing off the end of the runway?? Hes just lucky that wasnt a prop plane. Would have chewed his legs _up_!


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

....and i thought r/c cars was expensive.


----------



## tight line (Aug 28, 2005)

ouach!


----------



## tight line (Aug 28, 2005)

forgot to say been [email protected] that crashed a few never went back to it jay


----------



## LoneSA_MiniZ (Mar 1, 2006)

If he was supposed to catch it, they should have given him a glove or a brick to throw, something.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

that makes me sick and I don't even fave a plane.


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

It brought a tear to my eye and a twisting, churning sensation to my stomach. Man, what a collection of heartbreakers!!



colecloud said:


> that makes me sick and I don't even fave a plane.


----------

